# Avengers Infinity War Official Trailer



## T-hug (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 29, 2017)

Craaaaap!
It's gonna suck.


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2017)

Why is Thanos not purple? He was purple in the previous movies.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Nov 29, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> Craaaaap!
> It's gonna suck.


How so? Are you a DC fanboy?


----------



## Cyan (Nov 29, 2017)

Oh, already a trailer. that's not even the next one to be released. (maybe I missed the Black panther trailer)
I didn't follow all the stones and gems discovery and location. I might need a recap on what we know so far.

how comes the automatic subtitle feature on the video is set to spanish?


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 29, 2017)

This looks so fucking good!


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2017)

Cyan said:


> Oh, already a trailer. that's not even the next one to be released. (maybe I missed the Black panther trailer)



Yeah, a few. 
Here you go.



Anyway, I still don't get why Thanos is brown now. Spray tan?


----------



## T-hug (Dec 2, 2017)

https://imgur.com/gallery/oFlMb


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 3, 2017)

Veho said:


>


I'm Thanos Harrison and this is my Pawnshop. I work here with my mistress Death and my accolades, the Black Order. Everyone in here has a movie and a superpower. One thing I've learned after 21 years - you never know where you're gonna find those stones.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 3, 2017)

Veho said:


> Why is Thanos not purple? He was purple in the previous movies.



Yeah, and now he looks like a pencil eraser. A big toe that is pink. Actually Razer's Twitter account had a really bad but funny comparison, Harvey Weinstein. Apparently that tweet was deleted. It was stated as "Will Marvel's Avengers be able to defeat Harvey Weinstein?" I haven't seen an MCU movie since Avengers 2, so I have a lot to catch up to. It looks grand, but without watching many of the previous movies, I don't know how it all ties together.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 5, 2018)

New trailer:


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Feb 5, 2018)

wut


----------



## dpad_5678 (Feb 5, 2018)

Rip DCEU


----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Widow should go back to the curly/wavy red hair from the second Iron Man film. Everything since that has been a step down.


----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2018)

​


So what's Voldemort doing there?


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 16, 2018)

UGH! I was going to share this amazing post that highlighted Disney's darker side but the OP pussied out and deleted it.

https://www.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/84tsis/can_we_talk_about_disney_and_their_business/

Going off memory, the OP works at a theater and he complained about how employees don't get free tickets to watch a Disney movie, which I guess is standard practice. He also brought up how Disney's buying up so much and putting pressure inasmuch that only big theaters can screen their stuff, so smaller theaters are screwed. Prime places that would screen midnight cult movies, which is a bucket list thing for me, to go a midnight screening of a cult movie, are getting bought out by Disney. Disney also buying up so many things that aren't even publicized, and 20th Century Fox was just the last public one. Also other nice points made.

I wanted to reference this because it really re-vitalized my hatred towards Disney that has span for over 10 years. And with that, how I wouldn't...well, pay to see this movie or any other by them. Not like it matters, this movie will make Oprah money. It looks epic.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hmmm..... Nice super heroes goes united! Big war is coming!


----------

